# dalaran koch dailys



## PatchOne (19. Februar 2009)

guten morgen.

hab gerade seit ca. 1 uhr meinen koch skill von nahezu null auf 410 gebracht - gott was ne arbeit^^

ziel war es schön die koch dailys in dalaran machen zu können.

gut, 410 ist klar nicht das maximum - aber muss man für die ganzen koch dailys ein noch höheres level an kochskill haben?
ich konnte eine daily machen - mehr nicht.. sollten aber doch so 5 stck. sein, oder?

hoffe mir kann da wer helfen.

mfg


----------



## Melethron (19. Februar 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> guten morgen.
> 
> hab gerade seit ca. 1 uhr meinen koch skill von nahezu null auf 410 gebracht - gott was ne arbeit^^
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

also ich kenne nur  eine Koch daily in Dalaran, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen. Ab 400 kannst du dir die neuen Rezepte mit den Kochmarken kaufen. Die letzten 5 oder 6 Rezepte sind aber erst käuflich erwerbbar, wenn du einen Skill von 425 hast.

lg Mele


----------



## Tikume (19. Februar 2009)

Die Dalaran Koch Dailies kannst du auch mit 375 Skill gut bestreiten (ev. sogar weniger).
Am Ende brauchst Du ja nur Rhino Würstchen und Nordischen Eintopf immer.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Also jeden Tag kannst Du genau 1 Kochdaily machen. Diese wird aber jeden Tag zufällig zwischen denen dies gibt ausgewählt. D.h. heute können zB alle Spieler auf dem Server die Käsedaily machen, morgen das Pilzragout, übermorgen ev wieder das Pilzragout, am Tag danach Karotten sammeln, etc.


----------

